# Fireplace Mantel



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a fireplace mantel I started Wednesday. We had a gas fireplace installed in the basement so I made this. It's red oak and will match the trim when I finish it. I'll post finished pics when I get it installed.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That's a nice looking mantel.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks great....looking forward to seeing the finished pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice AC. I like the design and shapes you chose. The aplique (spelling?) is a nice touch. I have used them before on projects. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow! Looks good. Would like to see pictures when it is installed.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice job! Great detail. Can't wait to see it installed.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Oak and mantles, great combo. Looks great...well done. What are you planning for a finish?












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks folks, the fireplace itself is just about done. The tile is setting right now so I will be able to move the mantel down for some final measurements and tweaking this weekend. I plan to have it overlay the tile a bit and need to take care of that process. I will also wait to measure the top of the mantel and get it cut and prepped after I get it against the wall. I plan to finish it to match the trim, which is Varathane Provencial color, then I will probably use a water based poly on top. It is so humid out here right now that you need a snorkel and goggles just to go outside, so I want to finish it inside, which limits me to water based because of the low VOC and my family. I'll update as soon as she's done. I've got several other things to post here too that I need to apply a finish too, so I'm gonna be going finish crazy here for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's some solid looking mantel. I love it. Looking forward to seeing the finished product once it is installed. Awesome stuff ACP.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks great ACP. Nice work. Cant wait to see it finished and wrapped that fireplace.

Robert


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

*Progress on the mantel.*

I've been busy and waiting for the fireplace installer to finish up, but I did get it finished and stained. I'm going to apply the poly topcoats today and tomorrow and get that back wall painted. It should be completely done Thursday. I'll post the final final pics then. Thanks for looking and for all the comments so far.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Fabulous!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

*Finished!*

I finished it up and it's installed. Trims back in place. Top is on. We are pretty happy with how it finished up. I used shellac as a barrier coat and water based poly on the top coat. It's my best finish to date. Smooth and tough. This is my first time using shellac, and I love it. It makes a great barrier coat to stop the grain raising. (Rest easy, it's de-waxed). Thanks for all the kind words and comments!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

*Finished!*

I finished it up and it's installed. Trims back in place. Top is on. We are pretty happy with how it finished up. I used shellac as a barrier coat and water based poly on the top coat. It's my best finish to date. Smooth and tough. This is my first time using shellac, and I love it. It makes a great barrier coat to stop the grain raising. (Rest easy, it's de-waxed). Thanks for all the kind words and comments!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am in absolute awe of this one. Perfect fit, clean looking, great design etc. You should be proud of this one. Heck knows I would be. I'd be getting this one printed on a t shirt with the caption of "I made this" above it. Great work man. A real masterpiece!!!
Ken


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome work and I love the grain pattern looks as tho that lumber was From a tree grown specifically meant for this project


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome work. A project to be proud of.


----------

